# Pope "Daily Service" Bicycle



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 5, 2014)

Since i started collecting bicycles I've always thought it would be neat to find what could be considered an "authentic" messenger bicycle. Recently ran across an 80% original Pope "Daily Service" (advertised as 1918) on Long Island that is now making the long trip out west to me. 

The bike has some character. The top half of the head badge has been torn off, leaving only "Daily Service" and the factory identification below. The drive train is intact, early motobike pedals (which yes multiple people have contacted me about), original crankset / chain and what looks to be original 28" wood clad wheels that were painted white, (messaging / telegram service or police?) older era handlebars/grips and is missing the saddle and post.






1913 Pope Catalog Ref:




Here is a reference to the Pope's daily service in the book "Bicycle: The History" :

(fourth paragraph)




To get a general impression of non-catalog specific saddle and handlebar combinations in use at the time I've been pouring over thousands of old messenger photographs specifically looking for those taken after 1909 (library of congress) while keeping a lookout for this distinct Pope chainring. Messengers were the same back then as they are now, and this doesn't just mean customizing their machines, but in general I'm finding a lot of custom saddle and handlebar combinations. I finally found a photo dated 1912 that shows this distinct chainring, and yes, another instance of non-catalog saddle / handlebar combination:


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2014)

Those are massive bars...he'd have busted knuckles from wacking everything.....lol.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 5, 2014)

*Wide bars*

Yeah I'm surprised at how many instances of oversized bars I'm finding, even extra wide Kelley's.


----------



## gkeep (Dec 5, 2014)

*Pants cuff clip*

Great sleuthing to find this photo. Nice to see like many urban bike messangers he had a sense of style, kept the pants cuffs from getting grease and oil on them so he could hit the nightspots lafter work looking good.

Gary


----------



## antiquecycles (Dec 5, 2014)

*this is why we love bicycles*



Wheeled Relics said:


> Since i started collecting bicycles I've always thought it would be neat to find what could be considered an "authentic" messenger bicycle. Recently ran across an 80% original Pope "Daily Service" (advertised as 1918) on Long Island that is now making the long trip out west to me.
> 
> The bike has some character. The top half of the head badge has been torn off, leaving only "Daily Service" and the factory identification below. The drive train is intact, early motobike pedals (which yes multiple people have contacted me about), original crankset / chain and what looks to be original 28" wood clad wheels that were painted white, (messaging / telegram service or police?) older era handlebars/grips and is missing the saddle and post.
> 
> ...



It is really cool to have an antique bicycle but it truly puts it into perspective when you have a photo like this along side it. It depicts a totally different world.  To think, its a hundred years later...so cool
Great find. looks like you should be able to gently clean her and have good results. Please posts pics if that is your intent (to clean). Hell, post more pics when you get her, regardless 
Kris


----------



## dubsey55 (Dec 6, 2014)

The cuff strap is to keep his pants outa the chain, nothing to do with stylin'!   Getting your pants leg caught in the chain of a fixed gear bike with toe clips  means you go down fast, with possible broken collarbone among other bad ass injurys!  I went down hard once road riding my Uncles 1920s, "Pop' Brennan track bike.  The Indian factory racer Im building now will have John Bull type strapless toe clips, beacuse of that experience!!  Walter in NJ


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 7, 2014)

*1912 April*

Can't quite make out the head-badge profile.
Forks look like a bi plane.
Nice spot for a horn...
No fenders.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 7, 2014)

*Research "literature"*

Stumbled across this "literature" that's possibly a poor OCR scan; resembles Pope advertising of the time. Including it here for future reference. 

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/1916_POPE_DAILY_SERVICE_02.jpg


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 8, 2014)

*1912 Catalog ref*

Pope Manufacturing Company’s 1912* Columbia Bicycles catalog which can be found in the Trade Literature Collection at the National Museum of American History Library. 

(*different chainring in 1912)


----------



## gazube (Dec 8, 2014)

*daily service bike*



Wheeled Relics said:


> Pope Manufacturing Company’s 1912* Columbia Bicycles catalog which can be found in the Trade Literature Collection at the National Museum of American History Library.
> 
> (*different chainring in 1912)
> View attachment 183936




i was bidding on ebay for that bike and was in chat with owner  the badge is half there so i declined on bidding anymore  glad it went to a good home  .


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 8, 2014)

*half a badge*

Yes it appears the top third of the badge where said "Pope" is missing... I'll post better photos of it later in the week.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice score!
 I have always been facinated with the messinger bikes.
 They are to the classic and antique bicycle collector, what the board track racers are to the antique motorcycle crowd.
 Down and dirty work horses that exude the personality of the hotshot riders that used them.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 9, 2014)

Just curious. Where on Long Island did it come from? That's where I live...


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 18, 2014)

The Pope arrived from the east coast this morning, no no not the Pope, the Pope! Unpacked and ready to start going over this beautiful piece. I love the dirt and the aging here, and there is a lot of it! Flaking plate/paint on the chain ring what I imagine to be a service color of blue, but with a green tint perhaps from age/wear. Nickel is peeking through on the forks. The wheels are very interesting, they are heavy spokes, exactly as described in the Pope "Daily Service" literature, the rims appear to be 28" wood hoops with metal cladding on the outer surface where the tire would glue on. The metal cladding is not an insert for clinchers, it is flat all the way across for glue on's. The handlebars are narrow, appear to be of an earlier generation of geometry(?) with a quill bolt directly down through the center of the bars and a locking ring that is perfectly round with a spanner hole in it. The grips are leather wrapped wood. The drive train appears upon initial inspection to spin free. The pope specific crank is intact, cottered crank arms with a slightly smaller diameter bottom bracket than 'american standard'. Skip tooth chain, ND model A rear hub. The pedals are very unique early moto-bike pedals / late quill style pedals (?) No saddle or seat post. Fenders are straight, fit tightly and were not removed to ship. Very pleased overall with my initial inspection and will start posting some photos tonight and over the weekend.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 18, 2014)

Barn fresh




Drive side



Smells like dirt



Heavy spokes riveted fender brackets



Wood wheels w/ metal outer surface (?)







None drive side



Model A ND



Metal edge on wheel


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 18, 2014)

Have had a lot of inquiries on these very interesting pedals.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 19, 2014)

I managed through the first 24 hours without touching it with with anything to do with a cleaner. 

The bars stick out as out of place, although they've been there a long time, the fixed position quilled stem is most definitely from the previous era (up to 1900?). 

The wheels are really interesting. I've been told these are the same wheels that were used on the Chief? The wood's been painted white, with the metal cladding around the outside edge. 

The crank appears to be cotered on one side. Does anyone have a schematic of this type of Pope crank?


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 19, 2014)

headset nut that's a little easier to get ahold of:



Looking more the messenger:


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 19, 2014)

There a little things I find that suggest an older time, the locking nut on the headset, round w a spanner hole, inconvenient, but interesting. I found something I haven't seen on a skip tooth chain before, it took me a while to find the master link because it does not have a master link w/ a removable plate, it has a master link like a block chain, a link with a screw going through it.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sweet bike. Looks like fun.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 19, 2014)

Thx redline, another one to keep dreaming of, trying to pinpoint a year hunting for numbers.


Looking for more information on Popes 2 piece crank~

Ref: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?66048-Does-this-mean-Pope

"The Crank is a split axle crank, Basicly a 2 piece crank, the plate comes off and you have to put a screwdriver in it to hold the bolt and unscrew the 2 halve of the crank, works like a turn buckle. Unique crank, chalk it to early and over designed. Think the Split axle was used in the teens up to 1923."

Ref: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?15423-Restored-1902-Tribune-Model-70/page2

"The "keyhole" on my left crank arm fooled me. Both I and a mechanic friend assumed it had to come out. We even tried drilling it. (Very hard steel!) Totally unnecessary; ignore it. Remove the crank bolt (reverse thread). It may need assistance from Liquid Wrench (mine did) or the legendary Kroil (which said to free up anything in time). The crank pulls off the crank arm with some leverage. Good luck."

Ref: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?21495-need-help-removing-these-cranks


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 19, 2014)

*I have no idea how this comes apart*

Crank turns smoothly but *very* stiff. I'll need to clean and grease but have no idea how the BB comes apart. I need some help/guidance/instructions. 

What I see so far: there are four bolts that appear to hold the chainring on to the drive side. On the non drive side there are some slightly visible slots on the end of the center of the crank where the crank arm looks to be threaded or cotered on to the crank(I can't tell), and a locking nut.

Seaching refs above


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 19, 2014)

Hand stamped on bottom of crank (uneven spacing w over stamps?)

G6464
E53827 (8 looks like a 9 with a 1 over stamped?)
F 92P18 P





http://www.vintagecolumbiabikes.com/id79.html


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2014)

Drilling it!   No...You have a reverse threaded nut in the center of the arm I don't remember it being more than 2 parts. The slots use a special tool to turn it. U can make one. The numbers might be used for tax purposes one of them has to be the serial number place on  frame when it was constructed.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes the locking nut is reverse threaded. Loosened the locking nut and the bearing race a few turns. The end of the crank is preened over where the crank arm attaches. If its a two piece crank, it seems like I will need to pull the crank arm off to get the assembly out.


----------



## fordsnake (Dec 20, 2014)

It looks like you’ll have to make a tool or find an adjustable spanner wrench that’ll fit the slots. Soak it with penetrating oil first before attempting to remove.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 20, 2014)

Greasing without removing any of the beautiful powder coating.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 20, 2014)

The crank smoothed out as soon as I loosened the race slightly. Not going to be an everyday rider so I'll let someone else worry about it. If it ain't broke don't fix it. Model A Hub smoothed out amazingly with a clean and grease. Wheels are very true for their age, careful to leave the lovely powder coat on everything. Imagine how carcinogenic the road grit from 100 years ago. Tempted to put tires on this. The wood wheels painted white with the heavy spokes really brings out the service quality. Dropped bars and the right saddle bring back the messenger idealism.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 20, 2014)

the messenger mystique


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 20, 2014)

Don't forget the message...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice bike.. Here's mine it's a racer used as a messenger bike as I was told.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 21, 2014)

Riding a chain less on a paper route! Must have been in a well to do neighborhood! That's awesome! Love the sign!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks it's a telegram carrier need for speed... I really want to ride it but I can't for now. it also has rear coaster break setup it also came with some accessories. You should look for the front basket on yours.


----------



## cyclehobo (Dec 22, 2014)

That was a great deal on that Daily Service, I remember seeing the ebay listing. There is a European website that features a Pope manufactured Daily Service that the owner has lovingly restored. You should do a search for that as the owner has a detailed history on those models too. Happy riding!!

CH


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 23, 2014)

The CH (found it)

Some more details on Pope Daily Service and commercial grade bicycles:

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1918-2/1918-pope-daily-service-commercial-bicycle/


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 23, 2014)

Yours is a delivery bicycle, not a messenger's bicycle. 

It fulfilled the same function as a later 1930s Cycle Truck, i.e. local deliveries of goods for shops. It was invariably owned by a business. 

Whereas a messenger bike delivered telegrams, messages, maybe small packages. Any sort of bike could be used, and most of the bikes were owned by the messengers themselves. (Though later on Western Union put their own badges on bikes).

When you get that far in your restoration, let me know if you need a front view of the badge.

The hardest part to find for your bike will be an old style front basket. I was lucky to find one on a 1920s Hercules, which i bought just for the basket.

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1918-2/1918-pope-daily-service-commercial-bicycle/


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 23, 2014)

Wing Your Heel said:


> Yours is a delivery bicycle, not a messenger's bicycle.
> 
> It fulfilled the same function as a later 1930s Cycle Truck, i.e. local deliveries of goods for shops. It was invariably owned by a business.




Thanks for your thoughts. You bring up some good points that should be addressed. I think it's a bit of an assumption to say the Pope service model was _only_ used for deliveries when they were produced for so many years? The literary and photo evidence suggests otherwise. Pope's description of their 'Daily Service' models marketed towards postmen, linemen, police, messenger, and general deliveries. 

If anyone has photo's that shows these bicycles in specific use, with or without baskets, please share! I have seen one restoration with a basket, I have yet to see these particular bicycles with baskets in any place other than catalog representations. The photo I've found representing shows a Western Union messenger's use of a Pope and hundreds of delivery bicycles being off all makes and models. 

The particular paint scheme of this Pope being Blue and White,  suggests "service" through color scheme. Post Office, Police, Messenger, Delivery or Courier (?) The over all wear and tear on this bicycle does not suggest it carried heavy loads, although the amount of shark toothing on the model A sprocket does suggest it has seen thousands of miles. 



Wing Your Heel said:


> Whereas a messenger bike delivered telegrams, messages, maybe small packages. Any sort of bike could be used, and most of the bikes were owned by the messengers themselves. (Though later on Western Union put their own badges on bikes).




This Library of Congress photo from a Western Union messenger (1912/13) strengthens the claim of messengers using whatever bicycle was on hand, including Pope's.







Wing Your Heel said:


> When you get that far in your restoration, let me know if you need a front view of the badge.




This one is missing the top half of the badge, torn off, perhaps as a momento, maybe in an accident, or even as a result of having a basket on at one time? The area surrounding the badge tear also has a lot of paint rub and rust/patina.  



> The hardest part to find for your bike will be an old style front basket. I was lucky to find one on a 1920s Hercules, which i bought just for the basket.




Wasn't found with a basket, but with older bars from a previous era with no marks from basket mounts. Given the amount of different bars used in the service industry between the years of 1905-1920, for now I've chosen a balance between what I have on hand from that era, and what is aesthetically pleasing. I will have to look closer, but the forks don't seem to have any marring or shadows resembling brackets from a basket. Likewise there are no shadows showing sign of brackets on the tubes. With that said, the badge tear and missing paint around the top of the headset might suggest it DID service with a basket for part of it's life.

In terms of what a bicycle was marketed for, and what it was actually used for, the physical history of _this_ particular bicycle, _could_ suggest it was used for a length of time with a basket. As for it's actual use? I go back to it's color scheme, blue and white, Post Office? Messenger? Delivery? Meat Market? Regardless, it remains a mystery, and with that, a mystique. An East Coast, New York, Long Island Mystique.

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1918-2/1918-pope-daily-service-commercial-bicycle/[/QUOTE]

The Pope Daily Service bicycle in the above link has particularly European distinctions to it's restoration (impression it gives me) with a delivery theme. I see very few bicycle's in photographic record (1910-1920) that resemble that particular bicycle. It's European accent seems to originate from it's early lamp front and center, the twisted spring brooks saddle, and something about the stem. The bicycle that is the subject of this thread from Long Island gives me an entirely different impression. It is the hidden history locked in it's patina that I'm enjoying here, the things we don't know, but that are suggested. Of all the photos I've found in the library of congress of delivery bicycles, they reflect both freelance and rough, steady and routine, daily uses that wore into the grain and lines of metal.

There is sometimes an over zealous anxiousness in collectors and pickers to clean and "restore" antique bicycles and parts that are found in original condition not necessarily in need of this amount of attention. To give a sense of relief to this OCD phenomenon, I've approached this bicycle lightly with a minimalistic approach choosing to leave the age on this bicycle alone for now, reflect on it's wear, and contemplate it's cultural sentimentality.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 23, 2014)

*Package boy.  Montgomery, Alabama. 1914*

... on what looks like a Dayton ... top bar basket or no basket?





source: http://www.loc.gov/pictures/item/ncl2004004117/pp/


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 23, 2014)

A 12 year old delivery boy for a Montgomery laundry. Makes $1.50 a week. Montgomery, Alabama. 1914

Crown(?) Bicycle w/ Basket




source: http://www.loc.gov/pictures/item/ncl2004004117/pp/


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 23, 2014)

*Meat market delivery boy*

An 11 year old delivery boy for an Opelika meat market. Opelika, Alabama. 1914

no basket - unknown make of bike - 30" front wheel, 28" rear (?), upturned bars




source: http://www.loc.gov/pictures/item/ncl2004004128/pp/


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yours came right out fully optioned. It's most likely had a basket which would explain the tear in the badge. And as far as the colors I'm not sure the us mail had a specific color till later I haven't researched it.  I have a early postal bag late 1890's that mounts to the bars via hooks. It would drag on to the wheel if the bars were low. It's possible a company had a specific color. I looked and it seems the color was black and hd green for the teens.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 23, 2014)

Sounds like a Hardy Boys "The Popes missing basket"

Badge close up 





These hd wood wheels look like they've been painted twice, once a royal blue, another either off white or light pea green.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Dec 24, 2014)

You're right, any bike was used for any purpose. The Daily Service was a heavy duty machine so was ideal for any use.

But a teens era heavy duty shop bike with basket is an extremely rare machine, even in Europe where bicycles were used more commercially because there were less cars.

A personal bike was more likely to be treasured, whereas a commercial bike was put to together with whatever parts were available to keep it on the road, and then junked after. So very few exist now.

That's why I wanted to illustrate such a bike. I didn't have much of a bike to start with, so I used whatever was available to complete it. I'm an 'oily rag' man, I don't do shiny. I restore over 100 a year and don't want too many unfinished bikes clogging up the process. So I complete them, get them onto the museum website, and then update them and re-shoot pics as necessary if i manage to find more authentic parts.  

Yours is only the second Daily Service I've come across.

You can see more trade bikes on my website specifically for this type of bike -

ONLINE TRADE BIKE MUSEUM

http://www.lowgravity.co.uk


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 27, 2014)

Wing Your Heel said:


> I restore over 100 a year.




That's quite a few restorations. Out of curiosity, how many are pre-war and then again how many are pre 1910? Is there a higher occurance of pre1900 bikes across the pond?


----------



## Badge Man (Dec 27, 2014)

Very cool badge. It's a shame the top is missing.  



Wheeled Relics said:


> Sounds like a Hardy Boys "The Popes missing basket"
> 
> Badge close up
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Dec 28, 2014)

*History in a wheel*

Some collectors become obsessed with the soul of bicycles, while a bicycle becomes impressed with the souls of its riders. Rather than endearments, a bicycle shows the abuses to which it has been subjected. Crashes, leave scars, but what's left of nice rides? No word matters. But we forget reality and remember words. Mystique is that story produced at the point where the imperfections of memory meet the inadequacies of documentation. There's an old saying about those who forget history. I don't remember it, but it's good.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 3, 2015)

*Early motobike pedals*

These are the pedals that came on this particular Pope daily service. I've included some informative references with the help of our friends here. I had two seperate instances of fellow cabers pointing out these pedals! Very helpful to share the love of old bicycles. I've included an additional photo of the "Dime Messengers" of which the pedal type in question helped service. I wonder who's feet wore out these pedals? 

these pedals:




Teens motorcycle ref:




Messenger photo (1912) 
see left bicycle right pedal / question: what is attached to the handlebars on the right bicycle? 
http://www.loc.gov/pictures/item/ncl2004002434/pp/




Close up left bicycle right pedal




Historical perspective: (Dime Messengers 1912)



http://www.loc.gov/pictures/item/ncl2004000311/pp/


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 9, 2015)

1918


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Spence36 (May 9, 2015)

I think that is the same sprocket as the one I have for sale in the classifieds I was told its a pope and that looks the same but hard to see can you look please ?? Thank you 





Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 9, 2015)

The cutouts in the daily service appear to be a bit more kidney shaped (oblong) then this ring although the ring appears to be the same amount of teeth (26)


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 13, 2015)

Finally corrected the stem to match the catalog. Wheel of fortune brought a stem painted in exactly the same service colors; flawless match. 

1910's American delivery service bicycle


----------



## catfish (Oct 25, 2015)

He is a complete badge.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Oct 25, 2015)

Here's the bike

View attachment 245771


----------

